

Ask HN: Starting a local blog - 404error

So I want to start a blog for my city and surrounding areas. There are a couple of problems I am facing. First, I have never blogged a day in my life. And second, what the heck should I blog about?<p>According to Wikipedia my city (Santa Maria, Ca) has a population of about 102,216. The population was spread out with:<p>31.4% under the age of 18<p>12.2% aged 18 to 24<p>28.6% aged 25 to 44<p>18.3% aged 45 to 64<p>9.4% who were 65 years of age or older<p>The median age is around 28.6 years. For every 100 females there are about 102.2 males.<p>Agriculture is the main money maker around here. Primary crops include strawberries, wine grapes, celery, lettuce, peas, squash, cauliflower, spinach, broccoli and beans.<p>I have no idea what readers might be looking. So, my questions are:<p>* Is it a good idea for me to blog about random topics and tie to them to my community until I find a niche?<p>* Or should I focus on finding my niche before I write a single word?<p>Thank you in advance for any advice.
======
peeyek
My suggestion is write something that you love.

For example If you like culinary, go on explore your local restaurant and then
review the food on your blog, etc.

Trying to catch all audience is hard, because they have different interest. if
you have limited resources, Try to start blog that focused on specific
interest like android tutorial, web design, etc.

~~~
404error
Thanks for the advice. I will have to get a list together of my interests
narrow them down.

